# Was sind das für Schnecken?



## Testpilot (21. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
in meinem Teich wimmelt es zur Zeit irgendwie von __ Schnecken. Könnte mir jemand etwas zu diesen Tierchen sagen?!

Ich danke Euch

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Doris (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

Hallo Timo

Solche Schnecken haben wir auch bei uns im Teich. Ich habe sie eingesetzt, damit sie etwas Algen von der Folie lutschen. Außerdem habe ich schon mal gesehen, wie sie einen kleinen toten Fisch (__ Moderlieschen) entsorgt haben.

Den Namen von den Gesellen kenne ich nicht, aber es gibt sicherlich User hier im Forum, die ihn dir nennen können.


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

Morgen Timo,

das ist die __ Spitzschlammschnecke (Lymnaea stagnalis).
Schau mal hier.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

Hallo.

Nee, würde eher sagen das sind Blasenschnecke (Physella acuta), sh. hier. 
Die hab ich auch massenweise im Teich. Sind aber ganz nützlich.


----------



## gabi (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

Hi,

ich glaub auch eher an eine Blasenschnecke. Das Gehäuse von denen ist links gewickelt. Spitzschlammschnecken dagegen wendeln ihr Gehäuse andersherum.


----------



## chromis (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

Einspruch Frank,

das ist keine Lymnaea, sondern eine Blasenschnecke(Physa). 
Bei den Spitzschlammschnecken sind die letzten Gewinde wesentlich spitzer ausgezogen. Blasenschnecken haben auch ein dünneres Gehäuse und bleiben wesentlich kleiner.

Gruß
Rainer

Edit: Da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## chromis (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

Weil's gerade so schön zum Thema passt:

Wer sich auch für die Kleinlebewesen und Pflanzen im and am Teich interessiert und wem der Mergus-Teichatlas nicht ausreicht, dem kann ich dieses Buch hier empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.de/lebt-Tümpel-Ba...6087453?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187685701&sr=8-1

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

Ok, ok

ihr habt ja recht, zumindest seit ihr mehr ...  

Könnten wir uns denn auf die "spitze Blasenschnecke" einigen?


----------



## zaphod (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

Hallo, 

tendiere auch zur Blasenschnecke, da die Fühler auf dem Foto eher fadenförmig erscheinen. 
Wären sie dreieckig, könnte es auch eine Schlammschnecke (Radix) sein.


----------



## Testpilot (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

Vielen Dank fürs Erste!!!

Also meine Schnecken sind maximal, wenn es hoch kommt, 10 mm lang daher scheidet eine Schlammschnecke, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, schon einmal aus. 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind das spitze Blasenschnecken?!
Sind das gute Schnecken oder böse?(wenn es böse überhaupt gibt) 

Danke !!


----------



## karsten. (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

Hallo

solche Schnecken bekommt man wie graue Haare !

egalisebenso   


kein Zurück möglich !
entspann Dich !


mfG


----------



## Christine (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*



			
				Testpilot schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank fürs Erste!!!
> 
> Also meine Schnecken sind maximal, wenn es hoch kommt, 10 mm lang daher scheidet eine Schlammschnecke, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, schon einmal aus.
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind das spitze Blasenschnecken?!
> ...



Mach Dir keine Sorgen - Blasenschnecken sind "gute" Schnecken. Die Unterwassermüllabfuhr sozusagen...


----------



## Testpilot (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für  Schnecken?*

das freut mich zu hören, vielen dank an euch!!!


----------

